# Looking for 1st boat that isn't towed behind my car, or fits on my roof-racks



## Billabong (Sep 6, 2009)

Recently discovered this site and thought it was time to say G'day. What a great resource!

My introduction - sailing and racing in numerous one-design classes -monohull, catamarans, and windsurfers - mostly on Australia's southeast coast. A few years ago my family became more interested in sailing and we had a great time completing our ASA bareboat certification together. Since then we have cruised a few times and are now looking to buy our first 'real' boat - i.e. one we can all be on at the same time and spend some holiday time on - mostly between the Chesapeake and NC. 

At last years Annapolis show we were very unsure what to look for - spent too much time looking at boats way to big for us (43 ft and even larger), but now are thinking to get the smallest boat that meets our objectives. So far we're thinking a 34-38 ft fast coastal cruiser. Looking forward to a much more focussed search for our perfect boat at this year's show, and maybe meeting up with a few folks from this site.

If anyone has suggestions for specific models to be looking at - would love to hear them.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey billa - welcome to SN dude! Are you planning to by in the US or Aus?


----------



## Billabong (Sep 6, 2009)

Planning to buy in US as most of our life is now spent on the east coast. We're in the midst of trying to become a lot more informed about all aspects of buying a boat that stays in the water for most of the year.

Right now we're still in phase 1 - finding the right size and make of boat. Actually having a lot of fun doing this, although it seems there are a lot fewer boats on the market now than prior to our recession. 

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

billa - have a look at "The Salt's Corner Table" thread - *LINK HERE*.

It's got several good write ups by Sailnet salts like Jeff_H, etc. on various types and makes of boats. The thread is a collection of some of the best knowledge around here on some of the most asked questions.


----------



## Billabong (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks - will check it out. Been having a lot of fun catching up on some of the threads here - the *Liveaboard Family Looking for a Miracle *- is a bottler.....

Bill


----------

